# Cherry Wood



## lhhand (Sep 15, 2008)

is all cherry safe to smoke with i heard some cherry is poisinous


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 15, 2008)

cherry is probably my favorite, combine with oak, maple, or apple!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 15, 2008)

No poisoin cherry that i know of.
Google cherry, wuite a few different varities, but all good for smoking!


----------



## mrwizardgi (Sep 15, 2008)

^^What he said.  I love cherry.  I mix with apple and sometimes mulberry.  I also like it with a touch of alder.  Can't say I've heard of any cherry being poisonous...

J-


----------



## jond (Sep 15, 2008)

I am also a fan of cherry, albeit in the form of chips currently.

This is a quote from Dutch's sticky at the top of the forum:

"CHERRY - Mild and fruity. Good with poultry, pork and beef. Some List members say the cherry wood is the best wood for smoking. Wood from chokecherry trees may produce a bitter flavor."

Jon.


----------



## davidmcg (Sep 15, 2008)

Cherry is also my favorite and in my opinion best smoking wood on the planet.  Great flavor and very forgiving if you chunk in too much.  I also have never heard of poisonous cherry wood.  What I have heard of is some people who didn't let it cure and used it too soon with poison ivy residue on it.  Put that in your smoker and you'll get a surprise you won't like.  Won't effect meat flavor but the effect on your eyes and skin is not very favorable.


----------



## pitrow (Sep 15, 2008)

some varieties of cherry have either cyanide or arsenic in the bark if I remember correctly. I remember growing up as a kid we had three cherry trees in the backyard and my mom had taped a newspaper article about it to the back of the medicine chest. 

Anyway, I imagine if your just using the wood itself you should be fine.


----------



## gobbledot (Sep 15, 2008)

Ihhand I have often thought the same about this topic, speaking of wild cherry but everyone says it is safe too. I havent tried any wild but i sure love the fruit cherry... just my two cents..


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've never heard of cherry wood bein posionus.  Some cherry fruits ain't edible, but not the wood fer smokin.  Just besure yall let it season well before usin it.


----------



## monty (Sep 15, 2008)

I use cherry all the time. And like others I mix it with maple and occasionally some store bought mesquite. The cherry I use is either chokecherry cut off my land or an occasional cherry log that gets delivered in my firewood. Come to think of it, the wood pile is where I get my maple, too!

Cheers!


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 15, 2008)

There may be some really good pics in this thread below that resemble Cherry---well I guess it could be??

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21567


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 15, 2008)

I keep tellin ya steve, it's pinapple!


----------



## short one (Sep 15, 2008)

Wild cherry is about all I burn in my stickburner. Never heard of it being poisonous, and until someone shows me some good proof, I'll keep using it as we love the flavor it gives to our food.


----------

